# What happend to this thread?



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

There was a thread that a lot of us were posting to. I don't remember the user name, but it ended with a 1, or a 11.

He said that he caught his wife in an EA with a neighbor, confronted, told her to go NC, or he's D. She had to "think" about it for a while. She said that she'd go NC. But many of us thought it was more than an EA becasue she texted plenty I love you's, a I fell fo you the fastest of anyone and even mentioned running away with the OM if she could.

The OP last posted at about 2:00pm Eastern, Yesterday. He hadn't posted, or loggod in scince and the thread was gone around 7:00pm Today.

Did he delete the thread, or was he a "bridge dweller"?...


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

If you scroll through your own previous posts, does anything come up?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> If you scroll through your own previous posts, does anything come up?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How do I list/look at mal my posts?

The Op in question seemed to be getting up to speed and had asked for a poly. His wife excepted. We told him not to back down, even if he gets a "parkinglot confession". And that's the last we heard of him.

At first, I figured he was about to make an appointment for the poly and his WS confessed to more than the EA. He was too p!ssed, or embarrised/shamed to post here again and deleted the thread.

Or is coould have been a troll. If it was, s/he was a good one.


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

GROUNDPOUNDER said:


> How do I list/look at mal my posts?


Click on your username in the post you just made and then click on 'Find more posts by . . . '.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

MSP said:


> Click on your username in the post you just made and then click on 'Find more posts by . . . '.


Thanks. I just checked and my posts to that thread aren't there.

I have to assume the the OP found out the worst. He didn't want to post about it and deleted the thread.

If so, I hope that he still reads threads on TAM to help him cope with it...


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

It was entitled 'Need Advice...' Still shows up in search results but is deleted when you click on the link. The Wayback Machine didn't save it either. I was curious about the outcome as well. 

It's over Johnny. 

Cheers,
V(13)



GROUNDPOUNDER said:


> Thanks. I just checked and my posts to that thread aren't there.
> 
> I have to assume the the OP found out the worst. He didn't want to post about it and deleted the thread.
> 
> If so, I hope that he still reads threads on TAM to help him cope with it...


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

Voltaire2013 said:


> It was entitled 'Need Advice...' Still shows up in search results but is deleted when you click on the link. The Wayback Machine didn't save it either. I was curious about the outcome as well.
> 
> It's over Johnny.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm guessing when she agreed to take the poly test, she figured that she would never have to go through with it.

He told her he was setting up an appointment. She freaked. Started TTing(like they always do) and wouldn't you know it, it's been an on going PA the whole time. With all the "love you's", the I never fell in love so fast and the let's run away together, makes me think PA.

He either told her it was over and D was on the way, or he caved hard and is going to try R.

Either way, he had heard enough from us and deleted his post.


----------



## cool12 (Nov 17, 2013)

i was wondering wth happened to that thread too. were they one of these "we only kissed"couples? 

as if.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

She could have demanded he delete it, or have deleted it herself.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> She could have demanded he delete it, or have deleted it herself.


Good point Matt. I'd not thought of that possibility.

She finds out about him posting here. Lays on the fact that she agreed to take a poly and he will see she's telling the truth. So, stop telling other people on the internet about our problems. That's what EA's are for, right.

I'll leave this post up for a few more days, in case the OP PM's a TAMer with what happened.


----------



## Tobyboy (Jun 13, 2013)

Similar thread disappeared a few weeks ago. That one was started by TryingToTrustHer. I was in the middle of writing a response...then POOF!!!


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

Tobyboy said:


> Similar thread disappeared a few weeks ago. That one was started by TryingToTrustHer. I was in the middle of writing a response...then POOF!!!


I suppose once some posters start to realize what their spouses "really' did to them and their marriage, the need to get advice is out weighed by by the fear of having a bigger audience bare witness to their world falling apart.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

I think it was this post....I got a obvious feeling of troll when he said he was going to go talk to the neighbour in a few hours. Within the time it took to write that post, and between writing that, and composing his next post, and posting it, oh, and talking to the other man neighbour, it took all of 20 minutes! 

And he said and did all the right things at all the right time. All very convenient.


----------

